# Alte Festplatte nutzen (Bootmanager oder zusätzliche Platte)



## cocoon (1. Juli 2009)

Ich musste vor einiger Zeit kurzfristig von Windows 2000 auf XP umsteigen, da Visual Studio 2008 nicht mehr mit 2000 kompatibel ist. Da die Angelegenheit sehr kurzfristig war, habe ich einfach eine neue Platte gekauft und XP draufgespielt, statt die Daten meiner alten Platte zu sichern und dort das neue OS draufzuspielen.

Nun stehe ich vor der Situation, dass ich ein neues System auf einer neuen Platte habe und eine alte Platte mit samt meiner ganzen Daten. Es handelt sich dabei übrigens nicht um SATA, sondern um stinknormale alte IDE-Festplatten.

Ich sehe nun zwei Möglichkeiten:

Bootmanager: Ich baue die Platte in den Rechner ein und wähle dann beim Start durch einen Bootmanager, ob ich das neue XP-System booten will oder das alte 2000-System. Leider habe ich sowas noch nie eingerichtet. Gibt es dazu eine Anleitung? Wie muss ich die Platten verkabeln und welchen Bootmanager muss ich wie installieren?
Zusätzliche Platte: Ich hänge die Platte als Primary Slave oder Secondary Master in den Rechner. Müsste doch durch setzen der Jumper einfach möglich sein, oder? Kann ich dann einfach die alte Platte in Windows als zusätzliches Laufwerk sehen und auf meine Daten zugreifen und ggf. auf die neue Platte ziehen? Die 2000-Platte ist zwar auch NTFS formattiert, aber nicht verschlüsselt.


----------



## PC Heini (1. Juli 2009)

Zu Variante 1; Lese dies mal durch. http://www.boot-us.de/tips.htm

Zu Variante 2; Wäre die einfachste Lösung. Ziehst dann die Daten auf die neue HD und formatierst die alte Platte. ( Sofern Win 2000 nicht mehr benötigt wird ). Dann machste ne Kopie von den Daten auf die alte Platte.
So verfahre ich als.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Das Problem ist dass beide Windows-Versionen auf Laufwerk c:\ installiert sind (wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe).
Wenn Du nun beide Platten einbauen würdest, würde sich von mindestens einer Partition der Laufwerksbuchstabe verändern (jeder Laufwerksbuchstabe kann halt nur einmal vergeben werden) und somit würde das darauf befindliche System nicht laufen.
Du müsstest also in Abhängigkeit des zu bootenen Systems das jeweils andere verstecken.
Ich weiss nicht ob der Bootmanager von Windows dazu in der Lage ist, aber z.B. Grub bekommt es gebacken (hide/unhide).
Allerdings kanns Du auf die versteckte Partition nicht vom jeweils anderen System aus zugreifen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## cocoon (1. Juli 2009)

Danke Euch beiden für Eure Antworten!

Da Eure Antworten etwas voneinander abweichen (sofern ich es richtig verstanden habe), hier nochmal eine Nachfrage:



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist dass beide Windows-Versionen auf Laufwerk c:\ installiert sind (wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe).
> Wenn Du nun beide Platten einbauen würdest, würde sich von mindestens einer Partition der Laufwerksbuchstabe verändern (jeder Laufwerksbuchstabe kann halt nur einmal vergeben werden) und somit würde das darauf befindliche System nicht laufen.


Wann wäre das der Fall? Würde ich wie in 2) beschrieben die Platte als Primary Slave/Secondary Master einhängen, würde doch nicht gebootet werden, oder? Insofern sollte das mit den Laufwerksbuchstaben doch kein Problem sein, oder irre ich da? Für den Fall 1) Bootmanager kann ich doch im Bootmanager eine Platte auswählen von der gebootet wird, so dass diese dann C:\ nutzen können sollte, während die andere einfach nicht genutzt wird. Oder habe ich das nicht richtig verstanden?


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2009)

cocoon hat gesagt.:


> Wann wäre das der Fall? Würde ich wie in 2) beschrieben die Platte als Primary Slave/Secondary Master einhängen, würde doch nicht gebootet werden, oder? Insofern sollte das mit den Laufwerksbuchstaben doch kein Problem sein, oder irre ich da?


Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich meine dass der Laufwerksbuchstabe auch davon abhängig ist wo die HDD angeschlossen wird (Primary/Secondary) bzw. wie sie angeschlossen wird (Master/Slave).
Ich würde es einafch mal ausprobieren..... ich weiss aber nicht ob dabei etwas passieren kann.
No risc, no fun! 
Allerdings musst Du im BIOS auch die Bootreihenfolge entsprechend dem gewünschten System immer hin- und herstellen.
Aber im Idealfall bietet das BIOS auch ein "Bootmenü" über welches Du "on the fly" das zu bootene Laufwerk auswählen kannst.



cocoon hat gesagt.:


> Für den Fall 1) Bootmanager kann ich doch im Bootmanager eine Platte auswählen von der gebootet wird, so dass diese dann C:\ nutzen können sollte, während die andere einfach nicht genutzt wird. Oder habe ich das nicht richtig verstanden?


Scheint so dass Du es richtig verstanden hast.


----------



## PC Heini (2. Juli 2009)

Wie Dr.Dau angemerkt hat, probieren gilt. Da ich nicht weiss, wie der Bootmanager bei bereits installierten Systemen reagiert.
Wenn Deine Daten der Win 2000 HD auf einer anderen Partition als das Win 2000 sind, würde ich Variante 2 vorschlagen. ( Siehe Dein erster Beitrag zu diesem Thema ).


----------



## Johannes7146 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich würde beide platten einhängen (eine als Slave und eine als Master)
Danach mit einer Linux-Live-CD booten und die Daten von der alten auf die neu Platte kopieren.
Danach die alte Platte formatieren und Neustarten.
Danach solltest du auf C dein neues System haben und als D deine alte (jetzt leere) Festplatte sehen.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Danach die alte Platte formatieren und Neustarten.
> Danach solltest du auf C dein neues System haben und als D deine alte (jetzt leere) Festplatte sehen.


Wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe will er aber beide Systeme behalten und nur je nach Bedarf W2k oder XP booten.

Wenn dem so ist, dann ist er in der gleichen Situation wie ich..... XP nur wegen einem einzigen Programm welches unter W2k nicht läuft, für alles andere wird weiterhin W2k verwendet.
Nur gibt es zwischen uns einen wesentlichen Unterschied, bei mir muss alles auf eine HDD (Notebook).
Nach meinem Umzug habe ich bloss meine XP-CD noch nicht gefunden (man sollte halt doch lieber alles selber machen ), daher bin ich noch nicht zur Umsetzung gekommen.


----------

